# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  errors when navigating with phones

## vba_php

I've noticed some strange things that happen when accessing this site with phone iPhones and Androids.  see images below.  the first one shows what the reply screen looks like on an Android.  No issues here.  However, in the 2nd image, I clicked on a link on the reply screen and got the error you see.  Anyone else notice this?

----------

